# The GBAtemp prayer



## The Catboy (Mar 12, 2013)

Our Founder, which art in the Staff section,

KiVan be thy Name.

Thy GBATemp come.

Thy will be done in the forums,

As it is in Staff section.

Give us this day our daily posts.

And forgive us our trolling,

As we forgive them that troll against us.

And lead us into The Temp,

But deliver us from maxconsole.

For thine is the kingdom,

The staff, and the glory,

For ever and ever.

I beg you don't cry! ;O;


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 12, 2013)

In the name of KiVan, Costello and the Holy p1ngpong.
The patch walks!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 13, 2013)

all hail the all holy p1ngpong


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 13, 2013)

I lost it at "deliver us from ds-scene"  This is brilliant.

But remember; honour thy mod and thy admin.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 13, 2013)

And low cured by the power of the Temp!
The Patch can walk again!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 13, 2013)

do we need to say this 50 or 100 times a day?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 13, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> do we need to say this 50 or 100 times a day?


Every time before you post!
And twice if you troll someone
Never if they got butthurt over the trolling.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 13, 2013)

Bless this post.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 13, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Every time before you post!
> And twice if you troll someone
> Never if they got butthurt over the trolling.


what if  mad gay?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 13, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> what if mad gay?


GBATemp needs more mad gay, there seems to be only one insane homosexual on this site and that appears to me.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 13, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> GBATemp needs more mad gay, there seems to be only one insane homosexual on this site and that appears to me.


what is our 10 commandments?


----------



## Gahars (Mar 13, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> what is our 10 commandments?


 
"And God spoke all these words:
1) Smoke Weed Everyday
2) Smoke Weed Everyday
3) Smoke Weed Everyday
4) Smoke Weed Everyday
5) Smoke Weed Everyday
6) Smoke Weed Everyday
7) Smoke Weed Everyday
8) Smoke Weed Everyday
9) Smoke Weed Everyday
10) Smoke Weed Everyday.

And it was good."


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 13, 2013)

Gahars said:


> "And God spoke all these words:
> 1) Smoke Weed Everyday
> 2) Smoke Weed Everyday
> 3) Smoke Weed Everyday
> ...


I CANT FOLLOW RULE #3 i can follow rule #2 but #3 NO WAY in EOF


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 13, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> what is our 10 commandments?


1 Thou shalt not buy bad R4 Clones
2 Thou shall not troll to increase post count
3 Not take the Temp's name in vain
4 Remember the patch walks
5 Honour thy Admin and thy Mods
6 Thou shalt not break the Rules
7 Thou shalt p1ngpong
8 Thou shalt not steal news from other sites
9 Not bear false witness of the EoF
10 Thou shalt not covet thine post counts




Gahars said:


> "And God spoke all these words:
> 1) Smoke Weed Everyday
> 2) Smoke Weed Everyday
> 3) Smoke Weed Everyday
> ...


Or just follow this one, it works too.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 13, 2013)

Gahars said:


> "And God spoke all these words:
> 1) Smoke Weed Everyday
> 2) Smoke Weed Everyday
> 3) Smoke Weed Everyday
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 13, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


>



This is all I am going to hear now next time I buy from shop! ;O;


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 13, 2013)

Gahars said:


> "And God spoke all these words:
> 1) Smoke Weed Everyday
> 2) Smoke Weed Everyday
> 3) Smoke Weed Everyday
> ...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 13, 2013)

Gahars said:


> "And God spoke all these words:
> 1) Smoke Weed Everyday
> 2) Smoke Weed Everyday
> 3) Smoke Weed Everyday
> ...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 13, 2013)

Gahars said:


> "And God spoke all these words:
> 1) Smoke Weed Everyday
> 2) Smoke Weed Everyday
> 3) Smoke Weed Everyday
> ...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 13, 2013)

Gahars said:


> "And God spoke all these words:
> 1) Smoke Weed Everyday
> 2) Smoke Weed Everyday
> 3) Smoke Weed Everyday
> ...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 13, 2013)

can i be st. nukeboy95 the great?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 13, 2013)

Gahars said:


> "And God spoke all these words:
> 1) Smoke Weed Everyday
> 2) Smoke Weed Everyday
> 3) Smoke Weed Everyday
> ...




I have so many of these it's not even funny


----------



## Gahars (Mar 13, 2013)

EDIT: Now a Snoop Dogg Thread

_And the Lord saw that it was good, and rested._


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 13, 2013)

Gahars said:


> EDIT: Now a Snoop Dogg Thread
> 
> _And the Lord saw it that was good, and rested._


I'm on it!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 13, 2013)

SHALL YOU ALL BURN IN THE EoF FOR 69 LIFE TIMES


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 13, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> SHALL YOU ALL BURN IN THE EoF FOR 69 LIFE TIMES


The EoF is not our hell. For no part of the Temp is really Hell, it is the lack of Temp that would be the worst.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 13, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> The EoF is not our hell. For no part of the Temp is really Hell, it is the lack of Temp that would be the worst.


fine then im branching off and making my own tempcult


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 13, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> The EoF is not our hell. For no part of the Temp is really Hell, it is the lack of Temp that would be the worst.


False, the 3DS Hacking Section is hell.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 13, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> fine then im branching off and making my own tempcult


Fuck you then



Tom Bombadildo said:


> False, the 3DS Hacking Section is hell.


There is no Temp in that section, so thus it is Hell


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 13, 2013)

Did I hear Snoop *Lion* thread?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 13, 2013)

Hail The Temp! ;O;


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## DinohScene (Mar 13, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Did I hear Snoop *Lion* thread?
> *snip*


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 13, 2013)

Amen. This prayer has added peace into my insides. I feel much relaxed when I said the prayer...



...But what is the religion?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 13, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Amen. This prayer has added peace into my insides. I feel much relaxed when I said the prayer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...But what is the religion?


Tempism


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## DinohScene (Mar 13, 2013)

When KiVan opened the fourth Forum, I heard the voice of the p1ngpong creature say, "Come and see!" I looked and there before me was a banhammer! Its owner was named p1ngpong, and raulpica was following close behind him. They were given power over a fourth of the Temp to rule by bans, suspension, and warns, and by the wild trolls of the Temp.

— Tempelation 6:7-8˄


----------



## Gahars (Mar 13, 2013)

If we're talking about Thomas the Tank remixes...


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 13, 2013)

The Book of Temp
Chapter 1
1. In the beginning was the Temp and the Temp was a ROM site and the authorities moved upon the Temp and saw that it was a ROM site and saw that it was not good
2. And they said, let there be forums.
3. And the forum spread upon the face of the site and it was good.
4. And the forum grew and it's dominions became great upon all the internetz and all sites did bow down unto the forum, yea, even unto the Temp and P1ng was well pleased.
5. Behold, he did smite the many pokenoobs with his great and powerful ban hammer and there was much rejoicing.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 13, 2013)

Reminiscent of the former church of Nekotopia which fought for the EoF 2.0


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Mar 13, 2013)

I loled at this, well cept the Snoop jokes xD


----------



## Engert (Mar 13, 2013)

Now i don't miss the old GbaTemp from a month or so ago.
Sticky this now!
If this is not stickered by tomorrow i am going to complain.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 13, 2013)

We need holidays for Tempism!
When was GBAtemp discovered?


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Mar 13, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> We need holidays for Tempism!
> When was GBAtemp discovered?


The great KiVan found GBATemp on a rainy day in Oct 23, 2002, when almost all hope was lost.
Or something like that, I dunno. >.>


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 13, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> We need holidays for Tempism!
> When was GBAtemp discovered?


We already had tempmas ... just gotta figure out why.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 13, 2013)

since this got booked marked im coming back


----------



## Flame (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 13, 2013)

OH MY GOD, PRAISE THE TEMP LORD, THIS HAS BEEN STICKIED.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 13, 2013)

This must be added into Wikipedia!
EDIT: WOOPS! DOUBLE POST. I THOUGHTETH THATETH SOMEONE MADETH A POSTETH, AS THIS THREAD WAS OPENED AS MY LAPTOPETH WAS IN SLEEPMODETH.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 14, 2013)

We have done it my fellow Tempers!
Tempism is now the official religion of GBAtemp!

Praise the Temp!

March 13 is now the second highest of all Holidays! It shall be known as Tempday!


----------



## Engert (Mar 14, 2013)

All glory to the temp, we are nothing but your servants.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 15, 2013)

oh great full  costello please PLEASE forgive  me i have trolled
i have lost my way
FORGIVE ME

(and dont eat me)​


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 15, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> oh great full costello please PLEASE forgive me i have trolled
> i have lost my way
> FORGIVE ME
> 
> (and dont eat me)​


Was the other person butthurt?


----------



## Engert (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh great temp, please bless our games and forgive us for looking at PsVita. For the judgment day is coming and all the other games will burn in hell.
Show us the true path oh great temp and lead us from temptation (by looking at Xbox).


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 15, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Was the other person butthurt?


nope


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 15, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> nope


Say the prayer 5 times and burn down the page.


----------



## Coltonamore (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh man this has to be the worst thread I've seen.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 15, 2013)

cherryw17 said:


> Oh man this has to be the worst thread I've seen.


How dare you


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 16, 2013)

cherryw17 said:


> Oh man this has to be the worst thread I've seen.


I respect your opinion, but are you aware of the Patch?
Many eons ago, there was a Fabled Pokemon Patch, that used to always walk. Then one tragic day, it was unable to walk across the Pokemon HG/SS rom. Try as it might, it could not make it and it began to lose it's ability to walk.
It spent many a year in the hospital, unable to walk. Then one day during rehab, a light shot from the sky and the patch could walk again!
That light came from none other than The Temp!
Since that day, the patch walked.


Praise the Temp!


----------



## Coltonamore (Mar 16, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I respect your opinion, but are you aware of the Patch?
> Many eons ago, there was a Fabled Pokemon Patch, that used to always walk. Then one tragic day, it was unable to walk across the Pokemon HG/SS rom. Try as it might, it could not make it and it began to lose it's ability to walk.
> It spent many a year in the hospital, unable to walk. Then one day during rehab, a light shot from the sky and the patch could walk again!
> That light came from none other than The Temp!
> ...


 

(faceplam)


----------



## Gahars (Mar 16, 2013)

cherryw17 said:


> (faceplum)


 
I am facing a plum. What do I do next?


----------



## Coltonamore (Mar 16, 2013)

What I meant was this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Dang its faceplam not faceplum


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 16, 2013)

cherryw17 said:


> (faceplum)


----------



## Coltonamore (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Mar 16, 2013)

cherryw17 said:


>


 
The irony, it is palpable - or, if we're still talking about plums, _pulpable_.


----------



## Coltonamore (Mar 16, 2013)

(aka faceplam )


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 16, 2013)

cherryw17 said:


>


You'll never understand it.


----------



## Coltonamore (Mar 16, 2013)

I understand this crap, BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 16, 2013)

cherryw17 said:


> I understand this crap, BELIEVE IT!!!


Then you would know that the Patch Walks and it's all because of the all mighty Temp in the Staff section!


----------



## Gahars (Mar 16, 2013)

cherryw17 said:


> BELIEVE IT!!!


 
Is "Or Not" an option? Because that's what I'm going with.


----------



## Coltonamore (Mar 16, 2013)

OH YEAH WELL YOU JUST PLAN SUCK, BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Rydian (Mar 16, 2013)

Post less please.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 16, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Post less please.


And lurk more.
This shall be the Tempism's official motto for members who are interested in joining our amazing cult Church!


----------



## chyyran (Mar 16, 2013)

I, Ron, once known as Punyman, and christened as ron975, consecrate my life and faith in the one and holy Temp, in the witness of Temp and men, I shall stand guard against ones who would do evil against the Patch that walks. I shall preach the truth to ones that do not know. I shall hail our sacred founder and protectors. In them, I place my faith and heart, and I shall find truth. I shall repel pokenoobs that come to mock our gods, and I shall repel ones that stand to believe that Sony is worse than the mafia. I shall bathe in the glorious light of the holy trinity, p1ngpong, KiVan and Costello, this I swear, I shall pray our sacred words before each post, this I swear, in the sight of Temp and men.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 16, 2013)

Behold, for I have discovered a cultural artifact from ye olde Game & Watch Temp.



Spoiler


----------



## Engert (Mar 18, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> How dare you


 
Who is this Cherry heretic? Read him the book of the temp so he can understand.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 18, 2013)

Engert said:


> Who is this Cherry heretic? Read him the book of the temp so he can understand.


I read him our most inspiring text and he was not moved! ;O;


----------



## Engert (Mar 18, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I read him our most inspiring text and he was not moved! ;O;


Does he know that this is the house of the Temp?
May Costello have mercy on his account.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 20, 2013)

Let us spread more love for The Temp all over the Internet and spread our word!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 20, 2013)

how does one become priest (or what ever you wanna call it)


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 20, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> how does one become priest (or what ever you wanna call it)


A priest is a High Temper, they are appointed and none have been appointed yet.
I think it has something to do with stuff having stuff done with stuff....I am not one for details...Hail The Temp!


----------



## Coltonamore (Mar 20, 2013)

Catboy your such a sicko LOL


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 20, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> A priest is a High Temper, they are appointed and none have been appointed yet.
> I think it has something to do with stuff having stuff done with stuff....I am not one for details...Hail The Temp!


ok
hail the temp​


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 20, 2013)

I demand a vote! Those who are interested post and I will add you to a poll and people shall vote!


That is the only fair way to do it!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 20, 2013)

cherryw17 said:


> Catboy your such a sicko LOL





Engert said:


> Does he know that this is the house of the Temp?
> May Costello have mercy on his account.


and the catboy i want in

hail the temp


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 20, 2013)

I will make the poll when more people are interested!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 20, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I will make the poll when more people are interested!


but i think im the only one (unless you wanna)

hail the temp​


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 21, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> but i think im the only one (unless you wanna)
> 
> hail the temp​


I am the creator of the Church, my place is pretty much set as Founder.


----------



## _kbnft (Mar 21, 2013)

Threads have died;
Noobs have risen;
The EoF will come agaaaain.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 21, 2013)

_kbnft said:


> Threads have died;
> Noobs have risen;
> The EoF will come agaaaain.


how much pot have you been smoking?


----------



## Engert (Mar 21, 2013)

Here's all my money. Hail the priest and may costello protect this church.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 22, 2013)

so I heard there were non official positions of power available
I love those


----------



## Rydian (Mar 23, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> so I heard there were non official positions of power available
> I love those


Insert stereotypical "Yeah, the position on your knees" religious joke here.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 23, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Insert stereotypical "Yeah, the position on your knees" religious joke here.


Ok, now what?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 23, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Ok, now what?


Not allowed to type what!


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 23, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Not allowed to type what!




Rydian is now a priest!


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 25, 2013)

Seems like no one is interested in becoming priests, so fuck it.


nukeboy95 said:


> -snip-





Black-Ice said:


> -snip-


You two are now Priests with Rydian!
The Temp has spoken onto me to make this so! ;O;


----------



## DoubleeDee (Mar 25, 2013)

Amen.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 25, 2013)

So wait _who's_ going to blow me do stuff?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 25, 2013)

Rydian said:


> So wait _who's_ going to blow me do stuff?


umm me when you want it


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 25, 2013)

grrr double post


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 25, 2013)

Rydian said:


> So wait _who's_ going to blow me?


*raises hand*


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 26, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Seems like no one is interested in becoming priests, so fuck it.
> 
> 
> You two are now Priests with Rydian!
> The Temp has spoken onto me to make this so! ;O;


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 26, 2013)

"The KiVan forgives everything, but I'm just p1ngpong ...so I don't have to."


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 31, 2013)

DinohScene is now a Priest as well because I want to cuddle him 
The great Temper in the staff section has spoken!

*I BEG YOU DON'T CRY! ;O;*


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 31, 2013)

31-03 shall be known as CatboyxDinohScene cuddle day!
Everyone that believes in Tempism shall celebrate this with parties and games!


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 31, 2013)

Father Ice- Sermon 1. 
Love your trolls as yourself
And rofl others as you'd have them rofl you.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 31, 2013)

we have a new staff member that goes by the name of "*Rydian*"


thank the holy *Costello* for the new staff member


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 7, 2013)

WE NOW HAVE A PRIEST IN THE STAFF!
HAIL THE TEMP! ;O;


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 9, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> WE NOW HAVE A PRIEST IN THE STAFF!
> HAIL THE TEMP! ;O;


now we SHALL RULE THE TEMP


ALL HAIL THE TEMP


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 9, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> now we SHALL RULE THE TEMP
> 
> 
> ALL HAIL THE TEMP


Let us pray!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 15, 2013)

long live the temp


----------



## Veho (Apr 15, 2013)

I would be more interested in this religion if it had more (_any_) temple hierodules and fewer Vestal virgins.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 15, 2013)

Veho said:


> I would be more interested in this religion if it had more (_any_) temple hierodules and fewer Vestal virgins.


I will have you know that I haven't been a virgin for quite some time...and if I was, I am saving saving myself for Rydian!

-Lucario


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 3, 2013)

DinohScene said:


>


GAT-DANGIT Bobby!what'd i tell ya about that damn game boy!?


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2013)

May the Church continue to thrive!
Hail the Temp! ;O;


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 4, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> May the Church continue to thrive!
> Hail the Temp! ;O;


HAIL THE TEMP ;O;


----------



## Rydian (May 4, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I will have you know that I haven't been a virgin for quite some time...and if I was, I am saving saving myself for Rydian!
> 
> -Lucario


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2013)

Rydian said:


>


Don't run from your feelings! ;O;


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 4, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Don't run from your feelings! ;O;


*i beg you dont cry ;O;*


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2013)

THE POWER OF THE TEMP HAS SHINED UPON ME AND PROVEN IT'S MIGHT!!
PRAISE THE TEMP! ;O;


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 10, 2013)

Can we sing it with the misty mountains rhythm?


----------



## EthanObi (Jun 16, 2013)

The Old Tempament...
Chapter I.
Tempesis:
1 In the beginning KiVan created the Temp. 2 Now the Temp was formless and empty,  Nothing was on the homepage of the site, and the Spirit of KiVan was hovering over the Temp. 
3 And KiVan said, “Let there be warez,” and there was warez. 4 KiVan  saw that these Warez were Bad and he removed the Warez from the Site.5 KiVan called the Warez “Bad.” and the Site he called “Legal.” And there was No warez, , and there was No Illegal activity.
6 And KiVan said, “Let there be a hammer to govern the Temp to separate Good  from Bad.” 7 So KiVan made the Hammer and separated the Good  from the Bad. And it was so. 8 KiVan called the Hammer “The BanHammer."
9 And KiVan said, “Let the People on the Temp be gathered to one place, and let the community make a  place of Communication. And it was so. 10 KiVan called the place of Communication “The Forums” And KiVan saw that it was good.
11 Then KiVan said, “Let the temp produce Hacks:  And it was so. 12 The People Produced Hacks: And KiVan saw that it was good. 13 Then KiVan created the Lion, 14 KiVan named it "Costello" And said "Govern the Temp, Wield The BanHammer and Protect the forums" And it was so.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 16, 2013)

Chapter II.
Bad and the good:
1 The temp reached idiotic members. There was the Luigi2012SM64DS who was a trolling Nazi. The Vulpes Prophet did not like his attitude and there for he was gone from Tempism!
2 All the prophets who are the messengers of KiVan said they shall protect the religion, and Costello, KiVan's lion became the God of GBAtemp, when KiVan couldn't do after. 
3 Costello has rules that cannot be broken, or they shall be deceased from Tempism.
4 Costello states that the bad is bad, and who is bad will be gone from Tempism. The good shall remain.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jun 28, 2013)

Devin 3:16

For ping so loved the Temp, that he gave his only forum.
So that whosever believes in the temp,
Shall not perish but have everlasting posts.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 18, 2016)

Never forget that the Temp has a prayer! ;O;


----------



## Luglige (Mar 18, 2016)

3 year old thread has been bumped, yah XD


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 18, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Never forget that the Temp has a prayer! ;O;


Great bump


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Mar 18, 2016)

I pledge allegiance to the Trolls
Of the divided sections of GBATemp
And to the GBA for which it shitposts
One website, under Satan
With liberty and justice for some


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 18, 2016)

Luglige said:


> 3 year old thread has been bumped, yah XD


In our time of need, I felt the Temp should remember that we have a prayer! May the great KiVan lead us through our dark times and bring us to the Hack Lands!


----------



## Touko White (Mar 19, 2016)

I have a prayer to Cammy but it's in extremely awkward English that I myself cannot properly translate from the Cammygirl192 dialect.


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 20, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> I have a prayer to Cammy but it's in extremely awkward English that I myself cannot properly translate from the Cammygirl192 dialect.


Do you always have to mention Cammy?


----------



## Touko White (Mar 20, 2016)

Yes, I mention her in every post.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 11, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Do you always have to mention Cammy?


It's important


----------



## JustAKirby (Apr 11, 2016)

This is why I'm not religious.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 11, 2016)

I believe in life, and booze, and dirty minds.


----------



## Flame (Apr 11, 2016)

Real_Redwolf said:


> I pledge allegiance to the Trolls
> Of the divided sections of GBATemp
> And to the GBA for which it shitposts
> One website, under Satan
> With liberty and justice for some




ahem.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Apr 12, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I believe in life, and booze, and dirty minds.



Do I have a dirty mind Daddy VinsCool? <3


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 12, 2016)

Real_Redwolf said:


> Do I have a dirty mind Daddy VinsCool? <3


I will know if you are dirty


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 13, 2017)

Our prayers were answered! The Switch didn't cause a massive flood! The Staff have granted us another day of safety!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 10, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> 1 Thou shalt not buy bad R4 Clones
> 2 Thou shall not troll to increase post count
> 3 Not take the Temp's name in vain
> 4 Remember the patch walks
> ...


Never forget


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 10, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


>



And Tom saw everything he has posted, and said "Smoke Weed Everyday"


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 11, 2017)

"I beg you don't cry!"

Cry as much as you want, you are staff, right?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lilith Valentine said:


> 1 Thou shalt not buy bad R4 Clones
> 2 Thou shall not troll to increase post count
> 3 Not take the Temp's name in vain
> 4 Remember the patch walks
> ...



1 I did ;o;
2 No, nobody sane does this
3 Bleed in vain
4 There will be another patch if I find an exploit
5 Ok
6 bean'd
7 rip
8 Many do it :^P
9 EoF'd
10 Stop speaking Scotch English


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 8, 2018)

The prayer has been updated!


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 8, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The prayer has been updated!


It should have been updated with something about drama queens. No wait I'm probably the only drama queen here lol.


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 8, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The prayer has been updated!


The Yearly Bump


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 8, 2018)

Build a wall to repel the Maxconsole sinners, and make DS-Scene pay for it!


----------



## JellyPerson (Sep 8, 2018)

something something Nintendo life


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 9, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Build a wall to repel the Maxconsole sinners, and make DS-Scene pay for it!


WE WILL BUILD A WALL AND MEXICO DS SCENE WILL PAY FOR IT


----------



## Flame (Sep 9, 2018)

12 new mods disciples have risen from the ashes.


----------



## Quantumcat (Sep 13, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The prayer has been updated!


Thank you for bumping it, I hadn't seen it before. It is brilliant.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 21, 2020)

With the pandemic happening, sometimes it’s best to turn to our faith! I beg you don’t cry! ;O;


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 3, 2021)

We prayed for a Diamond and Pearl remake and we got it! Praise be onto the Temp and I beg you don't cry! ;O;


----------

